# White Cloud Mountain Minnow



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

If you've never had the opportunity to have these little guys in your aquarium then you are missing out. I got 10 about a month ago and put them in my 29 gal tank, definitely my new favorit fish (out of those I've kept). Mine are constantly chasing and displaying their fins to each other. 
I like them so much when I set up my 10 gal office tank I put 10 in there as well!
If you get a chance to get some of these guys do it, and at $.99 ea where I got mine you can't beat that!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I love them too!!!

I have 20 goldens in my 30g but want to get the regular ones too! The LFS near my workplace just got some longfin ones and those are amazing as well!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, great little fish, alot of people start their tanks with them because their so hardy and then they end up keeping them. Another added benefit if you a species tank is that they don't require a heater.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

By the way, these fish create a pretty good amount of waste, so just make sure your filtration is up there


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

I think they're great too. I bought 6 goldens on a rare occasion that they were available but I didn't have room in my 25 gallon so I put them in a well filtered 4 gallon for several months before some room became available. They thrived in the small tank and were always swimming around chasing each other.


----------

